
Narwhal - a flexible javascript standard library - mshafrir
http://narwhaljs.org/
======
pufuwozu
It seems like the package manager mentioned (getjs) has been deprecated for
Narwhal's built-in Tusk script.

Also, Nitro looks very promising. Hopefully it will help get more Javascript
into the server space!

<http://github.com/gmosx/nitro/tree/master>

~~~
jamesbritt
George Moschovitis is a very smart guy. Nitro started off as a Ruby app some
years ago, and it rocked (as does its descendant, Ramaze).

I need to find some time to check out Nitro/js.

------
aston
I like that it's sort of inspired by the WSGI model, but it seems like it's
missing a key piece: I want to return a 'generator' as the last object in the
response list so that I can stream content. I guess the JS version of that
would be a function?

~~~
tlrobinson
Currently the body of the response can be any object that has a "forEach"
method. For example:

    
    
        return [200, {}, { forEach : function(block) {
            block("a");
            sleep(1000);
            block("b");
            sleep(1000);
            block("c");
        }];
    

Would output "a", wait 1000ms, output "b", etc.

The Response helper object (part of the "Jack" implementation not "JSGI"
specification) makes it even easier:

    
    
        return response.finish(function(block) {
            // etc
        }
    

Still working on an async API though.

The Jack/JSGI site is currently at <http://jackjs.org>

------
geuis
Really happy to see this being released. Have been following along the group
since the beginning. Must say this is quite a lot of work for only having
started at the beginning of the year.

------
tlrobinson
This is still very much a work in progress but feel free to start tinkering
(and contributing!)

